# Zeman esonerato dalla Roma



## admin (2 Febbraio 2013)

E' ufficiale: *Zdenek Zeman è stato esonerato dalla Roma*. Ecco il comunicato ufficiale

AS Roma SpA comunica di aver sollevato il Signor Zdenek Zeman dall'incarico di allenatore della Prima Squadra. La società ringrazia il Signor Zeman e i suoi collaboratori per la professionalità e la dedizione con cui hanno svolto il loro lavoro. La squadra è stata temporaneamente affidata al Signor Aurelio Andreazzoli


----------



## juventino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Esito piuttosto scontato. Se prendono un Giampaolo o un Malesani peggiorano solo la situazione, quindi fossi in loro o metterei in panchina Alberto De Rossi fino a giugno oppure subito Blanc.


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2013)

era la soluzione logica,credo che i vertici giallorossi vogliano Allegri x la prossima stagione come allenatore


----------



## Isao (2 Febbraio 2013)

Non capisco il senso di rinnovargli la fiducia e poi esonerarlo alla prima partita.


----------



## Emanuele (2 Febbraio 2013)

Beh era stato esonerato a parole dopo la partita col bologna, ieri si è visto che gran parte dei giocatori ha giocato contro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2013)

a sto punto metteranno De Rossi


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2013)

Fallimento totale. Perfino Enrique riuscì a finire la stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2013)

Si sapeva ha giacato il suo jolly per tutta la stagione facendo la partita della vita contro di noi 

Infatti dopo quella non sono piu riusciti a vincere..

Ma come abbiamo fatto a perdere 3 punti?


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Febbraio 2013)

Esonero Zeman ok, ma Baldini e Sabbatini? Andrebbero esonerati anche loro, visto chi ha scelto gli allenatori dello scorso e di quest'anno.

E daje cor progetto!


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Paga più di tutto alcune scelte anche incomprensibili. Di mettere ai margini del progetto Stekelemburg e De Rossi. Prima Pjanic e Burdisso. Di far giocare poco e niente Destro. Di litigare con Osvaldo. 

Nella gestione in generale ha commesso un sacco di sbagli, proprio nei rapporti umani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Zeman andrebbe bene come preparatore degli attaccanti, mai andato bene come mister e in questo ingrassano gli juventini.


----------



## BB7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato ci si divertiva


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Esonero Zeman ok, ma Baldini e Sabbatini? Andrebbero esonerati anche loro, visto chi ha scelto gli allenatori dello scorso e di quest'anno.
> 
> E daje cor progetto!



ma infatti potevano continuare con Montella...2 stagioni buttate
vabbè almeno ci siamo divertiti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Febbraio 2013)

Esonero ovvio


----------



## runner (2 Febbraio 2013)

la pochezza del nostro calcio.....

Zeman grande Uomo!!


----------



## saiyansaseru (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paga più di tutto alcune scelte anche incomprensibili. Di mettere ai margini del progetto Stekelemburg e De Rossi. Prima Pjanic e Burdisso. Di far giocare poco e niente Destro. Di litigare con Osvaldo.
> 
> Nella gestione in generale ha commesso un sacco di sbagli, proprio nei rapporti umani.



No. Stekelemburg e De Rossi si sono messi fuori praticamente da soli. Il portiere non è mai stato un fenomeno,il romano è sempre stato prigioniero del suo spirito eccessivamente tifoso (vedi reazioni nel derby). Zeman è un allenatore ed un allenatore deve operare scelte che possono o non possono piacere,ma lui se ne assume le responsabilità; il suo problema non è la fase difensiva in particolare,ma l'incapacità di convivere con giocatori di scarsa umiltà e quindi poco propensi al sacrificio. Guardate Totti,dovrebbe essere il primo a voler sbattersi invece quest'anno corre più degli anni passati.I Pjanic,gli Osvaldo e i Destro sono giocatori di talento,ma invece di darsi da fare per guadagnarsi il posto pretendono che lo stesso sia a loro dovuto per contratto. Zeman fa giocare chi obbedisce agli ordini,se non lo fai vai in panca:non è un caso che abbia sempre fatto bene con squadre piccole e piene di giovani,perchè questi ultimi accettano le consegne senza fiatare (vedi Florenzi). 
La tifoseria ha il suo incomprensibile peso,sono i curvaroli capitolini a comandare,dura lavorare ad un progetto a lungo termine in quel circo chiamato Trigoria. Tra l'altro quelli si aspettano i Mourinho,i Guardiola o i Capello,per loro tutti gli altri non sono degni di sedersi su quella panchina. Non miglioreranno granchè,i senatori comincieranno a giocare,ma ormai la stagione è andata,per l'ennesima volta.

C a z z i loro.


----------



## vota DC (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paga più di tutto alcune scelte anche incomprensibili. Di mettere ai margini del progetto Stekelemburg e De Rossi. Prima Pjanic e Burdisso. Di far giocare poco e niente Destro. *Di litigare con Osvaldo*.
> 
> Nella gestione in generale ha commesso un sacco di sbagli, proprio nei rapporti umani.



E' riuscito ad impedire a quel troglodita di farsi espellere ad ogni partita, alla fine il gioco è valso la candela visto che in nazionale Osvaldo si è fatto espellere e ha picchiato i compagni di gioco senza motivo. L'errore principale in effetti è stato il portiere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

se sono arrivati a sto punto e colpa della dirigenza, Zeman si sa che gioca cosi, le sue squadre prendono sempre un sacco di gol, e verso gennaio/ febbraio vanno sempre in calo non capisco che cosa si aspettavano da zeman. Per carità poi alcune scelte sbagliate le ha fatte, ma non credo che sia stato esonerato per quello ma per mancanza di risultatoi.


----------



## saiyansaseru (2 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Zeman andrebbe bene come preparatore degli attaccanti, mai andato bene come mister e in questo ingrassano gli juventini.



Semplicemente non sa giocare con star o presunte tali in rosa...Questi pretendono di essere trattati come tali e lui li sbatte in panca inimicandoseli. I gobbi devono stare zitti,Zeman è stato il primo al di fuori dei Bar Sport a denunciare i loro magheggi,solo per questo merita stima eterna. Fossero cominciate prima le indagini la Rube sarebbe finita in B già ad inizio millennio.


----------



## saiyansaseru (2 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' riuscito ad impedire a quel troglodita di farsi espellere ad ogni partita, alla fine il gioco è valso la candela visto che in nazionale Osvaldo si è fatto espellere e ha picchiato i compagni di gioco senza motivo. L'errore principale in effetti è stato il portiere.



L'hai visto giocare Stekelemburg? Scarso. Goicoichea non è meglio,ma dopo la partita contro di noi chi lo avrebbe detto? Quale tifoso romano si ricordava dell'olandese? Le ultime partite fatte dall'uruguaiano sono state orrende,ma è chiaro che il dualismo fra i due portieri e le dichiarazioni via stampa fatte da Stek non aiutano a scendere in campo sereni. Vedremo ora cosa sarà in grado di fare,sia lui che i vari De Rossi e compagnia cantante.


----------



## jaws (2 Febbraio 2013)

La roma ora ha una rosa piena di giocatori voluti da Zeman e a fine anno non sapranno che farsene.
Prevedo un lungo periodo buio per loro


----------



## saiyansaseru (2 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

e già sparita la pubblicità di Zeman che fa "daje" , poco fa l'hanno fatta vedere ma quella vecchia dove c'è totti osvaldo nello spogliatoio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Febbraio 2013)

mi dispiace ...per me rimane un grande...
pecccato per la partita della vita contro di noi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2013)

saiyansaseru ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non sa giocare con star o presunte tali in rosa...Questi pretendono di essere trattati come tali e lui li sbatte in panca inimicandoseli. I gobbi devono stare zitti,Zeman è stato il primo al di fuori dei Bar Sport a denunciare i loro magheggi,solo per questo merita stima eterna. Fossero cominciate prima le indagini la Rube sarebbe finita in B già ad inizio millennio.


Eh ma loro ci sguazzano nella mediocrità tecnica di Zeman, chiaramente perché rosicano per la ***** che gli ha spalato addosso nel fine millennio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> La roma ora ha una rosa piena di giocatori voluti da Zeman e a fine anno non sapranno che farsene.
> Prevedo un lungo periodo buio per loro



la maggior parte dei giocatori voluti da zeman non sono stati presi . l'80 % della colpa è della società


----------



## jaws (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che fine faranno Tachstidis, Goigoechea, Florenzi, Piris, Dodò...?


----------



## Ale (2 Febbraio 2013)

i romanisti hanno finito di divertirsi guardando la roma


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma che fine faranno Tachstidis, Goigoechea, Florenzi, Piris, Dodò...?



dodo tornera all'albero azzurro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma che fine faranno Tachstidis, Goigoechea, Florenzi, Piris, Dodò...?



Florenzi non è male...pure Dodò


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Febbraio 2013)

fuori una per la corsa al terzo posto..bene così


----------



## honestsimula (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ora i romanisti stanno pensando che in fondo Luis Enrique non era cosi' male.


----------



## Emanuele (2 Febbraio 2013)

Bah io sono totalmente dalla parte di Zeman sul caso De Rossi; all'inizio della stagione era titolare fisso, solo che veniva fatto giocare a destra. Giusta o sbagliata che fosse era una scelta dell'allenatore, l'unico pagato per decidere i ruoli dei giocatori. Già lì sono emersi i primi malumori trapelati dallo spogliatoio e amplificati dalla stampa, ma il punto di non ritorno è stato la partita della juventus: dopo l'imbarcata presa de rossi non aveva trovato nulla di meglio da dire di frasi come _non sono rimasto qui per fare queste figure_ etc.
Da lì, giustamente a mio avviso, è stato sbattuto in panchina. Stekelemburg è un portiere mediocre che oltrettutto dopo 2 anni in Italia non riesce a spiaccicare una parola. L'unico errore di Zeman nella gestione dei giocatori è stato quello di mettere in panca Pjanic all'inizio della stagione, tant'è che dopo il derby è tornato titolare fisso.


----------



## The P (2 Febbraio 2013)

caleranno a picco, ne sono certo.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Febbraio 2013)

"Zeman senza influenze arbitrali vincerebbe lo scudetto"


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Bah io sono totalmente dalla parte di Zeman sul caso De Rossi; all'inizio della stagione era titolare fisso, solo che veniva fatto giocare a destra. Giusta o sbagliata che fosse era una scelta dell'allenatore, l'unico pagato per decidere i ruoli dei giocatori. Già lì sono emersi i primi malumori trapelati dallo spogliatoio e amplificati dalla stampa, ma il punto di non ritorno è stato la partita della juventus: dopo l'imbarcata presa de rossi non aveva trovato nulla di meglio da dire di frasi come _non sono rimasto qui per fare queste figure_ etc.
> Da lì, giustamente a mio avviso, è stato sbattuto in panchina. Stekelemburg è un portiere mediocre che oltrettutto dopo 2 anni in Italia non riesce a spiaccicare una parola. L'unico errore di Zeman nella gestione dei giocatori è stato quello di mettere in panca Pjanic all'inizio della stagione, tant'è che dopo il derby è tornato titolare fisso.


come si fa a difendere un perdente del genere...Zeman va bene per squadre di bassa classifica sono anni che lo dimostra.


----------



## Sindaco (3 Febbraio 2013)

Con Zeman sai esattamente cosa ti porti in casa e, quindi, devi costruire una rosa coerente con le idee dell'allenatore.
Il problema della Roma è che, fino all'anno scorso, è stata in mano a questo Sabatini che ricorda il caro vecchio Pantaleo Corvino: compra 75 giocatori improbabili e uno di loro dovrà essere per forza buono.

Quest'anno si è aggiunto alla compagnia di giro Baldini, molto bravo a parlare, ma lontano da ruoli dirigenziali in squadre di club da quasi dieci anni che nel calcio sono un'era geologica.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Bah io sono totalmente dalla parte di Zeman sul caso De Rossi; all'inizio della stagione era titolare fisso, solo che veniva fatto giocare a destra. Giusta o sbagliata che fosse era una scelta dell'allenatore, l'unico pagato per decidere i ruoli dei giocatori. Già lì sono emersi i primi malumori trapelati dallo spogliatoio e amplificati dalla stampa, ma il punto di non ritorno è stato la partita della juventus: dopo l'imbarcata presa de rossi non aveva trovato nulla di meglio da dire di frasi come _non sono rimasto qui per fare queste figure_ etc.
> Da lì, giustamente a mio avviso, è stato sbattuto in panchina. Stekelemburg è un portiere mediocre che oltrettutto dopo 2 anni in Italia non riesce a spiaccicare una parola. L'unico errore di Zeman nella gestione dei giocatori è stato quello di mettere in panca Pjanic all'inizio della stagione, tant'è che dopo il derby è tornato titolare fisso.



Mah, il solo far giocare il centrocampista italiano più forte in circolazione, assieme a Pirlo (lo dico che se no i gobbi si offendono ), fuori ruolo sarebbe già una buonissima scusa per cacciare Zeman. Stekelemburg è sicuramente un portiere mediocre, ma tanto così scarso di questo Goicoechea? Poi sulla gestione Pjanic come hai detto te non ne parliamo.

Sicuramente non è l'unico che ha colpe. Gli americani non ci capiscono nulla, mettono soldi e basta. Quindi di contro le responsabilità della gestione della squadra sono da attribuire anche a Sabatini e Baldini che hanno voluto fortemente un incapace come allenatore, ma ciò non sgrava Zeman da responsabilità evidenti nella gestione del gruppo.


----------



## Emanuele (3 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> come si fa a difendere un perdente del genere...Zeman va bene per squadre di bassa classifica sono anni che lo dimostra.



Per me questa è una balla ma vabbè.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, il solo far giocare il centrocampista italiano più forte in circolazione, assieme a Pirlo (lo dico che se no i gobbi si offendono ), fuori ruolo sarebbe già una buonissima scusa per cacciare Zeman. Stekelemburg è sicuramente un portiere mediocre, ma tanto così scarso di questo Goicoechea? Poi sulla gestione Pjanic come hai detto te non ne parliamo.
> 
> Sicuramente non è l'unico che ha colpe. Gli americani non ci capiscono nulla, mettono soldi e basta. Quindi di contro le responsabilità della gestione della squadra sono da attribuire anche a Sabatini e Baldini che hanno voluto fortemente un incapace come allenatore, ma ciò non sgrava Zeman da responsabilità evidenti nella gestione del gruppo.



Bah per me molti confondono il de rossi della nazionale con quello della roma, negli ultimi anni il primo ha fatto vedere grandissime cose, soprattutto agli europei, mentre il secondo ha alternato grandi prestazioni a partite oscene. Tra l'altro zeman l'aveva spostato a destra ma aveva una notevole libertà di accentrarsi, come spesso faceva; il fatto è che con il boemo non si sono piaciuti da subito e il ruolo diverso era solo una scusa: basti pensare che con prandelli e l. enrique ha giocato pure da difensore centrale senza dire una parola.


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2013)

E zeman colleziona l'ennesimo esonero della carriera.
Un allenatore che ha basato la sua carriera sulle insinuazioni e le lamentele, ma che non hai mai dimostrato niente.
Se non avesse attaccato la juve per anni nessuno lo avrebbe mai calcolato, però si sa che nel calcio italiano funziona così.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E zeman colleziona l'ennesimo esonero della carriera.
> Un allenatore che ha basato la sua carriera sulle insinuazioni e le lamentele, ma che non hai mai dimostrato niente.
> Se non avesse attaccato la juve per anni nessuno lo avrebbe mai calcolato, però si sa che nel calcio italiano funziona così.



mbe le accuse non erano invenzioni del boemo , visto che i giocatori della juve erano dopati veramente


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E zeman colleziona l'ennesimo esonero della carriera.
> Un allenatore che ha basato la sua carriera sulle insinuazioni e le lamentele, ma che non hai mai dimostrato niente.
> Se non avesse attaccato la juve per anni nessuno lo avrebbe mai calcolato, però si sa che nel calcio italiano funziona così.



Strano ma quoto un gobbo


----------



## prebozzio (3 Febbraio 2013)

Trovai sciocca la scelta della Roma quest'estate di prendere lui, il fallimento non mi sorprende affatto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Febbraio 2013)

visto cosa hanno combinato ieri osvaldo , de rossi e stekelemburg , si capisce perche zeman li tenesse in panca


----------



## Harvey (11 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> visto cosa hanno combinato ieri osvaldo , de rossi e stekelemburg , si capisce perche zeman li tenesse in panca



Ho fatto lo stesso pensiero, per me ci ha goduto non poco


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ho fatto lo stesso pensiero, per me ci ha goduto non poco


eh ma zeman non capisce niente come si fa a tenere in panca certi fenomeni


----------

